# Proper Setup Tutorial...online?!?!



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

is there a good / basic / accurate tutorial online for hooking up all of the newer components in a HT?? 

I have a samsung a550 display, will have yamahav663, svs 5.1 with the 20-39pc+, xbox360 (with hdmi), dvd (not bluray..but has hdmi). i just want to make sure i hook it all up right...in the correct sequence...but this is all confusing to me. 

component to receiver..then display....component video to display, then audio only to reciever....take a left at the turnpike....if you see a dodge pickup, you've gone to far...:wits-end:....etc. 

i just have a tough time making sense of it all. 

thanks.

matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We should be able to help you here.

You will want to us HDMI for everything other than your speakers of course.

XBox to Yamaha HDMI input.
DVD to Yamaha HDMI input.
Yamaha HDMI monitor output to Samsung HDMI input.

Then connect all your speakers up to the Yamaha and you should be set.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

at what point do i concern myself with ''which one is 'upconverting' better'' and running only audio or only video to or from certain sources.

is it bad for me to continue using component cables that came with the xbox?

matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, HDMI is making home theater connections pretty easy – a single cable for both audio and video. It’s about time, this industry has been sorely in need of some simplification for a long time. You don’t need both component video and HDMI for your X-box, only the HDMI. The upconverting would only be an issue if you connected another component that didn’t have HDMI.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

do you recomment a cheap but quality HDMI cable? (and whee to purchase)

also. i'm i need the following.

1 HDMI from the dvd player to the rec. 
1 HDMI from the xbox to the rec. 
1 HDMI from the monitor out on the yamaha to the samsung lcd.

??? is this correct? 
thanks
matt


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Check out www.monoprice.com. Best price to performance ratio. www.bluejeanscable.com is another standby of the budget minded audiophile.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... you will need 3 HDMI cables and you should be good to go.

Parts Express also has HDMI cables.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I keep wanting to do a setup video, but never have enough time. I should just start writing it now, and then, when I get into a new place (hopefully with a new AVR), just film everything as I set it up.

Things should be slowing down in the summer, maybe I'll start then.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

that would be great for folks that are new at this. 

is there a ''correct'' hdmi cable?? like....there are 1.3...for example. does my dvd have to support 1.3....xbox360 support it???etc. 

or will it work...just not to its full potential?!?!

thanks.
matt


----------

